# Inter, equivoco Cassano



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb
Inter, equivoco Cassano


'Cassano, equivoco Inter'. Il titolo scelto da Tuttosport è eloquente, a proposito dell'acquisizione di Antonio Cassano che, a detta del quotidiano, rischia di inceppare i meccanismi di Andrea Stramaccioni. Non garantisce copertura difensiva e fa quel che fa Wesley Sneijder; inoltre, con lui, deve star fuori uno tra Diego Milito e Rodrigo Palacio, ed anche Coutinho rischia di risentire del suo arrivo.


----------



## drama 84 (4 Settembre 2012)

il problema piu grande e che sto panzone non ha nemmeno 60min nelle gambe


----------



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2012)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> il problema piu grande e che sto panzone non ha nemmeno 60min nelle gambe



....speriamo che si riveli un pacco per i cugini


----------



## Solo (4 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo pianti grane nello spogliatoio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini capocannoniere, Cassano flop assurdo. Godrei


----------



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Speriamo pianti grane nello spogliatoio.



Le "qualità" per farlo le ha tutte.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

Non so se godo di più per quell'ameba di Cassano o per l'inter...è una bella lotta


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2012)

Spero in un flop totale, già accantonarlo per provare un altro tipo di squadra lo farà mugugnare e da lì è un attimo..


----------



## Gekyn (4 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Non so se godo di più per quell'ameba di Cassano o per l'inter...è una bella lotta


Cassano, vederlo affogare ( calcisticamente parlando) non avrebbe prezzo!!!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2012)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Cassano, vederlo affogare ( calcisticamente parlando) non avrebbe prezzo!!!!!!



Ormai è, secondo me, alla sua ultima occasione.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (4 Settembre 2012)

E l'Inter sta facendo lo stesso errore di Prandelli, gioca Cassano e hai un cambio obbligato. E il guaio, per loro, è che dopo aver messo come fiore all'occhiello il suo acquisto, guadagnandoci sopra e cedendo il presunto pacco Pazzini al Milan, non possono metterlo in panchina...è tornata l'Inter solita dopo le vacche grasse grazie a calciopoli.


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

godo


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Cassano, vederlo affogare non avrebbe prezzo!!!!!!



Fixed


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Settembre 2012)

ma veramente secondo me non riesce manco piu a fare una partita intera


----------



## cocaprinz (4 Settembre 2012)

un cardiopatico che deve ringraziare Ibra e il Milan per gli unici trofei della sua carriera.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Settembre 2012)

per fortuna, non è più un nostro problema. 

l'han voluto, e adesso se lo tengano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

deve fallire anche all'inter...


----------



## smallball (4 Settembre 2012)

ci vorra' ancora molto tempo prima che il panzone abbia 90 minuti nelle gambe


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Settembre 2012)

Per quanto mi riguarda lui è un rincalzo

Una società seria punterebbe su Coutinho,che sarà un nano,ma il talento e la voglia di sacrificarsi ce l'ha

Se il barese fa bordello il kebab col 19 giustificasse l'aria che respira e i mq che occupa facendo rigare stu trmooon dritto


----------



## prd7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo fallisca, persona viscida e ignorante. Non merita la vita che ha fatto e sta facendo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2012)

L'anno prossimo se ne tornerà alla Sampdoria.


----------



## Butcher (4 Settembre 2012)

Magari, godrei non poco. Ma soprattutto per Cassano, non tanto per l'Inter.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2012)

Se ne accorgeranno presto di quanto questo giocatore non sia un atleta. Darà anima e corpo per sei mesi, un anno al massimo. Poi tirerà i remi in barca. In ogni squadra è sempre partito con impegno e buoni propositi, durati sempre troppo poco. 

Gioca da fermo, nelle grandi partite sparisce, non ha la forza di saltare l'uomo, non da dinamicità, non aiuta la squadra in fase di non possesso. E' dura potersi permettere Cassano in campo, devi schierare chi corre anche per lui.

Troppo felice di essermene liberato, peso morto.


----------



## Marilson (5 Settembre 2012)

io ho già detto che a gennaio va alla sampdoria, magari proveranno a scambiarlo con maxi lopez


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Settembre 2012)

Cassano già isolato all'Inter​
Fantantonio talento scomodo: ha perso la fiducia di Prandelli e Stramaccioni deve difenderlo nello spogliatoio nerazzurro dove è isolato dai compagni.
Cassano all'angolo anche all'Inter.
Per alcuni è solo fastidioso, per altri davvero insopportabile, per (quasi) tutti un talento scomodo. Ingombrante. Come tutti i calciatori che non si trovano bene in un posto per più di due anni, non fa eccezione Cassano. Solo in apparenza le prime due settimane con la maglia dell’Inter sono filate via a “tarallucci e vino“: in realtà per il barese, che cerca a modo suo di essere amico di tutti (Coutinho, Nagatomo e Juan quelli a cui si è più “legato”) finendo però col diventare antipatico a molti per certe sue stravaganze, l’autunno si prospetta “caldissimo“, nonostante la rete contro la Roma.

La clamorosa bocciatura di Prandelli non è casuale. Fantantonio in gruppo proprio non riesce a starci, anche la convivenza con gli azzurri durante gli Europei è stata complicata. E l’attuale condizione atletica (l’attaccante è in evidente sovrappeso) ha fatto il resto.

L’Inter però lo ha preso ugualmente: Moratti e soprattutto Stramaccioni credono fortemente nell’ex rossonero. Ma, a sentire i “rumors“ provenienti da Appiano, l’unico a proteggere Cassano sarebbe proprio l’allenatore. Gli altri, soprattutto i “senatori”, già mal tollerano certi comportamenti del Giamburrasca di Barivecchia.

Nulla di gravissimo, ma anche l’aver mandato platealmente a quel paese Pereira durante Inter-Roma è stata cosa poco gradita allo spogliatoio. Il quale aveva riservato una simpatica accoglienza al giocatore, ribaltandogli la camera di Appiano pochi giorni dopo il suo arrivo. Scherzo riservato alle matricole e ben poco gradito da Antonio: «Ah si? allora volete la guerra...». Però si è passato ad eccessi opposti. Cassano ha esagerato, negli ultimi giorni il clima alla Pinetina si è surriscaldato.

Il dg Fassone non è preoccupato («Si è inserito bene con il suo carattere...»), Palacio, dopo aver saputo che contro la Roma gli era stato preferito un giocatore al cinquanta per cento della forma, l’ha presa malissimo, ma il gol del rivale ha nascosto quello che rischiava di diventare già un caso.

Siamo solo all’inizio, per Stramaccioni non sarà per nulla semplice gestire un giocatore come Cassano che non ama le regole e che ha la patente di uno che rompe i contratti come fosse una cosa normale. E’ toccato alla Samp, che lo salvò dal baratro del Real; è toccato al Milan, che nella persona del dottor Tavana gli ha salvato la vita. O davvero Fantantonio cambia o la storia rischia di ripetersi. E questa volta oltre il cielo non ci sarebbe più nulla.

fonte:calciomercato.com


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Settembre 2012)

Vabbe ste notizie però se le inventano un po' anche i giornalisti, secondo me non sta succedendo niente. E' normale che ci siano simpatie ed antipatie, ma da qui a dire che c'è un " caso Cassano " mi sembra decisamente esagerato! 

Anche se sotto sotto lo spero!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;12357 ha scritto:


> Cassano già isolato all'Inter​
> Fantantonio talento scomodo: ha perso la fiducia di Prandelli e Stramaccioni deve difenderlo nello spogliatoio nerazzurro dove è isolato dai compagni.
> Cassano all'angolo anche all'Inter.
> Per alcuni è solo fastidioso, per altri davvero insopportabile, per (quasi) tutti un talento scomodo. Ingombrante. Come tutti i calciatori che non si trovano bene in un posto per più di due anni, non fa eccezione Cassano. Solo in apparenza le prime due settimane con la maglia dell’Inter sono filate via a “tarallucci e vino“: in realtà per il barese, che cerca a modo suo di essere amico di tutti (Coutinho, Nagatomo e Juan quelli a cui si è più “legato”) finendo però col diventare antipatico a molti per certe sue stravaganze, l’autunno si prospetta “caldissimo“, nonostante la rete contro la Roma.
> ...


Speriamo che faccia molti danni.


----------



## Marilson (5 Settembre 2012)

all'inter pensavano di aver fatto il colpaccio.. a onor del vero cassano con noi ha fatto la sua parte, ma era lì lì per scoppiare. Stranamente ha anticipato tutti e se n'è andato via lui.. meglio così


----------



## Alfiorx (5 Settembre 2012)

Non so se sia vero, ma non mi meraviglierebbe neanche un pò. E' un bene essersi sbarazzati di questa testa di cacchio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2012)

cassano testa di + Inter gestione inesistente delle teste di ... = Boooommmmm


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

Vediamo chi ci ha guadagnato da 'sto scambio...


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> Cassano già isolato all'Inter​
> Fantantonio talento scomodo: ha perso la fiducia di Prandelli e Stramaccioni deve difenderlo nello spogliatoio nerazzurro dove è isolato dai compagni.
> Cassano all'angolo anche all'Inter.
> Per alcuni è solo fastidioso, per altri davvero insopportabile, per (quasi) tutti un talento scomodo. Ingombrante. Come tutti i calciatori che non si trovano bene in un posto per più di due anni, non fa eccezione Cassano. Solo in apparenza le prime due settimane con la maglia dell’Inter sono filate via a “tarallucci e vino“: in realtà per il barese, che cerca a modo suo di essere amico di tutti (Coutinho, Nagatomo e Juan quelli a cui si è più “legato”) finendo però col diventare antipatico a molti per certe sue stravaganze, l’autunno si prospetta “caldissimo“, nonostante la rete contro la Roma.
> ...


Non penso sia vero dai, perchè se lo è penso sia un record.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2012)

Ha preso questo panettone per toglier spazio ad un giovane di talento come Coutinho, incomprensibile.


----------



## bmb (5 Settembre 2012)

Per quelli che, ad ogni partita, aspettano solo Pazzini e Cassano per fare i confronti sono arrivati i primi risultati. Oltre ai già citati problemi di cui sopra, Pazzini è una tipologia di attaccante che al Milan mancava, è un ragazzo che fa gruppo e che, soprattutto, non rompe i maroni come il barese.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Settembre 2012)

a livello spogliatoio Cassano è una cosa indecente


----------



## Gre-No-Li (5 Settembre 2012)

Avete fatto un affare sicuramente, direi che in questo caso Galliani ha visto giusto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Settembre 2012)

Non posso fare altro che godere.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Boh ma voi di cassano a parte il gran gol contro l'inter quando era al bari; cosa ricordate?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Boh ma voi di cassano a parte il gran gol contro l'inter quando era al bari; cosa ricordate?


----------



## Hammer (5 Settembre 2012)

Non sanno come gestirlo, godo tantissimo


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

sono curioso di vedere come andrà a finire tra cassano e l'inter


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non sanno come gestirlo, godo tantissimo



Cassano è, di fatto, ingestibile.


----------



## E81 (6 Settembre 2012)

è davvero record


----------



## Hammer (6 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cassano è, di fatto, ingestibile.



Si ma nei casi passati diventò ingestibile dopo un periodo di tempo rilevante (vedi Samp, vedi Real). Qua sembra che già non lo sopportino (anche perchè uno che non può giocare oltre un'ora oggettivamente dà fastidio a compagni e tifosi)


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Si ma nei casi passati diventò ingestibile dopo un periodo di tempo rilevante (vedi Samp, vedi Real). Qua sembra che già non lo sopportino (anche perchè uno che non può giocare oltre un'ora oggettivamente dà fastidio a compagni e tifosi)



Si vede che invecchiando è migliorato....


----------



## Hammer (6 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si vede che invecchiando è migliorato....



nella botte vecchia sta il vino buono


----------



## drama 84 (6 Settembre 2012)

Cassano-Inter, l'idillio già traballa

Si era presentato con i fuochi d’artificio e qualche cannonata ma pare che dentro lo spogliatoio dell’Inter Antonio Cassano non sia ben visto. L’attaccante barese avrebbe preso di mira Nagatomo facendogli numerosi scherzi ritenuti eccessivi dalla vecchia guardia. In particolar modo il clan argentino sarebbe arrivato al limite della sopportazione, Zanetti e Cambiasso in primis. Solo l’amico Sneijder sarebbe dalla parte di Cassano. Dopo due settimane già nascono i primi malumori su Cassano ritenuto eccessivamente burlone da diversi giocatori nerazzurri.

milannews.it


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> Cassano-Inter, l'idillio già traballa
> 
> Si era presentato con i fuochi d’artificio e qualche cannonata ma pare che dentro lo spogliatoio dell’Inter Antonio Cassano non sia ben visto. L’attaccante barese avrebbe preso di mira Nagatomo facendogli numerosi scherzi ritenuti eccessivi dalla vecchia guardia. In particolar modo il clan argentino sarebbe arrivato al limite della sopportazione, Zanetti e Cambiasso in primis. Solo l’amico Sneijder sarebbe dalla parte di Cassano. Dopo due settimane già nascono i primi malumori su Cassano ritenuto eccessivamente burlone da diversi giocatori nerazzurri.
> 
> milannews.it




È già finita la luna di miele.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (6 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È già finita la luna di miele.



Non era neppure incominciata secondo me


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2012)

e' durato fin troppo


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> e' durato fin troppo



Tornerà a giocare nei vicoli di Bari...


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Settembre 2012)

Inter, Moratti e Tronchetti Provera già innamoratissimi di Cassano: "Ottimo acquisto, è un campione"​
Antonio Cassano ha già conquistato il mondo Inter. Arrivato in nerazzurro direttamente dai cugini rossoneri, sono bastate un paio di partite, qualche assist, ed un goal rocambolesco contro la Roma, a fare innamorare del talento di Bari vecchia i massimi dirigenti interisti.


L'attaccante avrebbe mal digerito la mancata convocazione in Nazionale per i match di qualificazione al Mondiale del 2014, vero ultimo grande obiettivo della sua carriera. L'amarezza però è svanita presto, e il giocatore punta a riconquistare un posto in azzurro tramite le buone prestazioni con la maglia dell'Inter.

Cassano lavora alacremente per recuperare la condizione con un traguardo ben preciso, presentarsi al top il 7 ottobre prossimo, data del primo derby meneghino da giocare in nerazzurro.

Intanto, come riportato da 'Tuttosport', per FantAntonio è arrivata la benedizione del patron Moratti che senza indugio alcuno ha dichiarato: "Tutte le partite che ha giocato, le ha giocate molto bene, è stato un ottimo acquisto, anzi *un acquisto da dieci*".

Sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda del presidente si trova anche Marco Tronchetti Provera, tifoso e azionista nerazzurro: "Cassano sta dimostrando di essere un ottimo giocatore. Chi ha fatto l’affare tra noi e il Milan? Tutte e due, perché entrambi stanno giocando bene. La convivenza con gli altri? Il problema non si pone, giocando ogni tre giorni...».

Insomma, tra il barese e l'Inter sembra proprio luna di miele, dall'amicizia con Snejder al feeling con Nagatomo, per finire con l'entusiasmo di capitan Zanetti per il nuovo arrivato. L'argentino sarebbe stato infatti conquistato dai comportamenti tenuti da Cassano nei primi giorni interisti. 

fonte:goal.com


e un campione  elogiate sto qui tempo qualche anno e ne avra pure per voi, acquisto da 10 e si ha fatto un assist che faceva pure mio cugino di due anni e un gol di fondoschiena, allora pazzini mo e da 30


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Settembre 2012)

Un acquisto da dieci.Dieci che sarebbero i minuti che regge durante una partita.
Comunque un suo gol nel derby è praticamente certo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2012)

Aspetto impaziente il momento in cui dirà al mondo intero che Moratti è un [sequenza di asterischi random].


----------



## juventino (7 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pazzini capocannoniere, Cassano flop assurdo. Godrei



Beh considerando come sono sempre andati gli scambi fra voi e i vostri cugini non lo escluderei


----------



## Pier_rossonero (7 Settembre 2012)

Io non ho "cugini" .....................
Quanto agli scambi è evidente chi capisce di calcio e chi no, anche se ci farà gol nel derby


----------



## Marilson (7 Settembre 2012)

sta già creando problemi, godo


----------



## LuisNasarioR9 (7 Settembre 2012)

crea già problemi? EVVIVA!!!!! essendo nuovo, si può dire che sono contento che questa schifosa putrida Cozza marcia (e sono stato gentile..)non insozzi più la nostra maglia ? o è vietato dal nuovo regolamento?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aspetto impaziente il momento in cui dirà al mondo intero che Moratti è un [sequenza di asterischi random].



Non ci vorrà molto


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb
Roberto Boninsegna, storica bandiera dell'Inter, ha un giudizio secco e netto: "lo scambio Pazzini-Cassano non era da fare". Parole chiare e cristalline, quelle rilasciate in esclusiva a Tuttomercatoweb.com. "Cassano non lo giudico come giocatore, perché è stato ed è ancora un ottimo calciatore. L'Inter non doveva fare questo scambio: prima di tutto, privarsi di Pazzini mi è sembrato esagerato. In più ha dato al Milan un calciatore importante in un ruolo in cui era carente. Non ce l'ho con Antonio, poi i problemi che sta creando si potevano mettere in preventivo... Si rischia un Seedorf bis, inoltre non c'è un vice-Milito per Stramaccioni adesso".


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

mah la gazzetta stamattina ha fatto l'articolone che tutto va a meraviglia


----------



## LuisNasarioR9 (7 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da tuttomercatoweb
> Roberto Boninsegna, storica bandiera dell'Inter, ha un giudizio secco e netto: "lo scambio Pazzini-Cassano non era da fare". Parole chiare e cristalline, quelle rilasciate in esclusiva a Tuttomercatoweb.com. "Cassano non lo giudico come giocatore, perché è stato ed è ancora un ottimo calciatore. L'Inter non doveva fare questo scambio: prima di tutto, privarsi di Pazzini mi è sembrato esagerato. In più ha dato al Milan un calciatore importante in un ruolo in cui era carente. Non ce l'ho con Antonio, poi i problemi che sta creando si potevano mettere in preventivo... Si rischia un Seedorf bis, inoltre non c'è un vice-Milito per Stramaccioni adesso".


e se lo dice Bonimba, un altro che hanno sbolognato facilmente e in malo modo alla Giuve per poi pentirsene


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Da MN
Dalle pagine de Il Fatto Quotidiano, appaiono dichiarazioni di Silvio Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan avrebbe commentato scherzosamente l'operazione Antonio Cassano, dopo che il barese lo aveva pubblicamente ringraziato nella conferenza di presentazione all'Inter. Al magistrato Ingroia, dunque al cospetto della Procura di Palermo, nella ricostruzione della testata Berlusconi avrebbe dichiarato: "Ma lo sa – ha detto al termine dell’interrogatorio, scrive Il Fatto Quotidiano – che quel che dicono di lei le tv e i giornali non rende giustizia alla sua immagine? Lei oggi mi è apparso un magistrato affabile ed equilibrato. Peccato che abbia solo un difetto: tifa Inter e non Milan. Ma voi interisti vi pentirete di averci portato via Cassano. Quello ci mette poco a mettervi in subbuglio lo spogliatoio".


----------



## Brain84 (8 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da MN
> Dalle pagine de Il Fatto Quotidiano, appaiono dichiarazioni di Silvio Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan avrebbe commentato scherzosamente l'operazione Antonio Cassano, dopo che il barese lo aveva pubblicamente ringraziato nella conferenza di presentazione all'Inter. Al magistrato Ingroia, dunque al cospetto della Procura di Palermo, nella ricostruzione della testata Berlusconi avrebbe dichiarato: "Ma lo sa – ha detto al termine dell’interrogatorio, scrive Il Fatto Quotidiano – che quel che dicono di lei le tv e i giornali non rende giustizia alla sua immagine? Lei oggi mi è apparso un magistrato affabile ed equilibrato. Peccato che abbia solo un difetto: tifa Inter e non Milan. Ma voi interisti vi pentirete di averci portato via Cassano. Quello ci mette poco a mettervi in subbuglio lo spogliatoio".



Stai zitto nano che tu haimandato letteralmente a putt**e una società intera


----------



## tequilad (13 Settembre 2012)

Primo casino cassano con gli argentini testimoniato da una persona che conosco


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Primo casino cassano con gli argentini testimoniato da una persona che conosco



Ma grassissime risate.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Primo casino cassano con gli argentini testimoniato da una persona che conosco



Cassano???Che testina!


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Primo casino cassano con gli argentini testimoniato da una persona che conosco



Racconta amico


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Primo casino cassano con gli argentini testimoniato da una persona che conosco



E non c'è da meravigliarsi...


----------



## Pamparulez (14 Settembre 2012)

Per il momento potrebbero essere voci create ad hoc... Non penso che in un mese faccia già sti casini.. non li ha fatti neanche a Madrid..


----------



## tequilad (14 Settembre 2012)

Litigio dovuto a uno scherzo degli argentini non gradito da Cassano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Litigio dovuto a uno scherzo degli argentini non gradito da Cassano.



Gli hanno fatto trovare un pacemaker nell'armadietto?


----------



## Ataraxia (14 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gli hanno fatto trovare un pacemaker nell'armadietto?



O magari Cecchi Paone


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Litigio dovuto a uno scherzo degli argentini non gradito da Cassano.



Ovviamente lui può fare quello che vuole, ma gli altri no


----------



## patriots88 (15 Settembre 2012)

son tutte montature create dai giornalisti


----------



## Hammer (15 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Litigio dovuto a uno scherzo degli argentini non gradito da Cassano.



che permaloso, poverino


----------

